# How to keep my V entertained on a cold blistery day



## Tina Bendzsa (Apr 11, 2012)

We have our first weather advisory of the year to stay in doors due to extreme cold weather. Obviously this presents a problem with Zsiggi who is used to going out for a long morning and lunch hour walk. If we skip this routine, he's a psycho dog for most of the day. Any suggestions of how to keep him busy in doors? I could load him up with treated Kongs and puzzle boards but he somehow manages to inhale these in just minutes. 

Thanks!
Tina


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Tina! There are a bunch of ideas in this thread http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6119.msg46790.html#msg46790

The nosework games in particular really can tire them out.

Good luck!


----------



## Tina Bendzsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for this! Other than running up and down the stairs with him, I've tried the nose work stuff already. He's too quick for these and find myself spending more time hiding than he spends finding. I'm thinking a bath might tire him out (he HATES water so the resistance alone should almost cover it ;D)


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our Ruby loves hide and seek. We do it with her toys and with people. For example, my husband will hide somewhere like the bathtub. I will hold Ruby in a different room or floor. He will let out a slight whistle and that is her signal to find the whistle until she finds him. She gets so excited. We do this over and over and she is in heaven. The funny thing is to watch her look for him in all of the old hiding places...what memories these dogs have.

We also do this with her favorite toys. We hide it in another room and tell her to find it. They pick up on these games really easy since they are such smarty pants.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bundle up - do 4-5 short off lead trips outside - let the pup run - have hunted PIKE all day in weather when it never got above 15deg - only thing that got cold was my nose - his just got better ! V's never read a weather advisory - if you are with them & know when 2 quit - keep it safe & keep it close 2 home or truck - only whimps out there are us ! V's are at their best when working - hard 2 do at at home !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cold, very cold.... -17C/1F. Just got back, Sammy cut the walk short. Lisa shivering even with winter coat. Paws cannot take the cold any more and I didn't want to risk frostbite. 

I'll bundle up his feet and try again tomorrow.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Not to mention that the blistering cold can cause frostbite on a V's thin ears or a males exposed testicles. Not worth getting my dogs to go out for walks if it is that cold for long. It's -39 here tonight, Titan and Brandy just run out to pee/poo and then run back in.

We do obedience exercises, tricks, run through an Ikea tunnel, make little jumps out of the broom stick and foot stools, tug-o-war, all kinds of things!


----------

